# اليكم افضل تعريف للهندسة الصناعية ومجالات العمل(الافضل)



## المهندس البطة (3 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​هذا افضل تعريف قراته للهندسة الصناعية ومجالات العمل فيها.
لمن اراد الفهم يقرا هذا واذ لم يفهم المكتوب فلا حول ولا قوة الا بالله:9:​إحدى الفروع الهندسية المتميزة بسرعة النمو والتطور والتي أصبحت تشكل أساس البناء الاقتصادي للدول المتقدمة صناعيا، بسبب علاقتها المباشرة مع مختلف الأنظمة الصناعية وعناصرها الإنتاجية من الأفراد والمواد والمعدات والتقنيات ورأس المال.​




​ومن ناحية أخرى يمكن اعتبار أن المهندس الصناعى فى كلمة مختصرة هو جسر بين الإدارة وأهدافها، وتعرف مهنة الهندسة الصناعية وفقا لمعهد المهندسين الصناعيين (Institute of Industrial Engineers) بأنها: 

" تلك المهنة التي تهتم بتصميم وتطوير وإنشاء الأنظمة المتكاملة من الأفراد والمواد والمعدات، مبنية على المعرفة والمهارة المتخصصة في العلوم الرياضية والفيزيائية والاجتماعية المتكاملة مع التركيز على الأسس الهندسية وطرق التحليل والتصميم الهندسي وذلك بهدف توقع وتقييم النتائج التي يمكن الحصول عليها من هذه الأنظمة." 

الهندسة الصناعية هى مجال من مجالات الهندسة ومن مميزاتها أنّها لها مجال فى العديد من الشركات والمصانع المختلفة مثل الطيران و البنوك و المستشفيات و شركات البترول وغيرها فهو يعتبر مجال عام لتحقيق أهداف الإدارة من خلال إعداد الخطط والتنظيم الجيّد و الحفاظ على الجودة وتطبيقها والتعامل مع العاملين وغيرها ومن الممكن للمهندس الصناعى الوصول للمناصب الإداريّة نظرا لأن عمله قريب من الإدارة و مهمّاتها. وهناك العديد من التعريفات للهندسة الصناعية ولكن هناك خطوط رئيسية لها :

• تطوير طرق للإستفادة المثلى من البشر والآلات والأدوات وغيرها من أجل التوصل لأفضل الطرق إقتصاديا لتقديم خدمة أو تصنيع منتج. 
• تهتم الهندسة الصناعية بتحسين وتطوير نظم متكاملة من البشر و الأدوات والطاقة ويلزم لها معرفة بعلم الرياضيات و العلوم الإجتماعية. 

فى عصر متسارع الخطوات لا تُقبل منتجات أو خدمات جودتها ضعيفة إن المنافسة فى الأسواق المحليّة والعالميّة لا تعتمد على أحلام الحالمين ولكنها تعتمد على مقدار الجهد المبذول من أجل الوصول إلى إرضاء العميل (الزبون) ومن أجل الوصول لأعلى مستويات الجودة. و إذا لم تكن هذه المؤسسة أو الشركة تقدّم أعلى مستويات الجودة فإنه ببساطة سيقدمّها آخرون إن الهندسة الصناعيّة من أهدافها الرئيسيّة هو تنفيذ ما تريده الإدارة بأقل كُلفة و أعلى جودة.​



​
الهندسة الصناعية عبر التاريخ 

- تعتبر الأعمال المرتبطة بمهنة الهندسة الصناعية من أقدم الأعمال الهندسية التي باشرها الإنسان. ويمكن تتبع استعمال وظائف هذه المهنة في جميع العصور منذ بداية صناعة السهام والرماح في العصور السحيقة مرورا بعصور النهضة الزراعية وعصور استخراج المعادن. واستخدمت هذه الوظائف في جميع بلاد الحضارات القديمة في كثير من مجالات تصميم وتنظيم وجدولة عناصر العمل وتجهيزه مثل بناء الأهرام والسفن والعجلات الحربية وتصنيع الورق والنسيج واختيار مواقع الصناعات والمدن وتخزين وجدولة المواد.

- يعتبر فردريك وينسلو تايلور هو الأب للهندسة الصناعية وبالرغم من ذلك فإن هناك بعض الأفكار الرئيسية لا تعود إليه . فإن بحث آدم سميث والمسمى بغِنى الشعوب كان له تأثير سابق وقد أًَصدر فى 1776 . 
و أيضا بحث توماس مالثوس المسمى بمقالة عن السكان والذى تم إصداره فى 1798 و بحث ديفيد ريكاردو الذى يُسمى "مبادئ الإقتصاد السياسي وفرض الضرائب" والذى تم إصداره فى 1817 وأيضا بحث جون ستيوارت ميل المسمى بأساسيات السياسة الإقتصادية وتم إصداره فى 1848.كل هذه الأعمال زوّدت توضيح تقدّمى كلاسيكى لنجاح الثورة الصناعية. كان يسمّى مجال الهندسة الصناعية بعلم الإقتصاد فى إنجلترا قبل أن يدخل التصنيع أمريكا. وأيضا تشارلز بابيج هو عضو رئيسى مشارك لتايلور. وتشارلز هو بروفسور رياضيات فى جامعة كامبريدج وكان كتابه " إقتصاد الآليّة والمصنّعين فى سنة 1832. 

فى أواخر القرن التاسع عشر, تم عمل العديد من التطويرات والتى قادت إلى تكوين الهندسة الصناعية. وعموما لا يمكن ذكر تاريخ الهندسة الصناعية دون ذكر فردريك وينسلو تايلور الأب للهندسة الصناعية ويحتمل أن يكون هو رائد الهندسة الصناعية الأشهر وهو الذى صاغ التعبير الإدارة العلمية لوصف الطرق التى استحدثها خلال دراساته التجريبية.وكانت أعماله ,مثل غيره, تغطى مواضيع مثل تنظيم العمل من خلال الإدارة وإختيار العامل و التدريب وغيرها.

عائلة جلبريث كانت مفوّضة بتطوير دراسات الوقت والحركة, ولقد عمل كلٌ من فرانك جلبريث وزوجته الدكتوره ليليان على فهم: التعب - تطوير المهارة - دراسات الحركة وأيضا دراسات الوقت .

لقد كانت أسرة جلبريث مهتمّة بـ " الطريقة الوحيدة الأفضل لأداء العمل". وواحدة من أهم الأشياء التى عملتها أسرة جلبريث هى" تصنيف حركات الإنسان الرئيسيّة إلى 17 حركة" بعضها فعّال و الآخر غير فعّال. وأوضح جلبريث أن الوقت اللازم لإتمام حركة فعّالة يمكن تقليله لكن من الصعب جدا أن يتم إزالته ، ومن الناحية الأخرى يجب إزالة الغير فعّالة بالكامل إذا أمكن. 

خلال الستينيّات من القرن الماضى وبعدها أيضا, بدأت الجامعات فى تبنّى تقنيّة "بحوث العمليّات " وقامت بإضافتها إلى مناهج الهندسة الصناعيّة. ومن خلال الكمبيوتر أو Digital Computer و القدرات الضخمة للتخزين , أصبح المهندس الصناعى يمتلك أداة جديدة للحسابات الضخمة بطريقة سريعة.ومن خلال قدرات التخزين الضخمة للكمبيوتر أصبح من الممكن تسجيل النتائج السابقة ومقارنتها بالمعلومات الجديدة ,وهذه المعلومات يستطيع من خلالها المهندس الصناعى دراسة نظم الإنتاج و تفاعلها مع التغيير بطريقة قويّة وجيّدة.


 اهتمامات ومجالات عمل الهندسة الصناعيّة

▪ المنتج Product: 

تهتم الهندسة الصناعية ( هندسة التصميم والانتاج ) بدراسة وتحليل العملية الإنتاجية للمنتج ، بدءاً من مرحلة الفكرة والتصميم والتنفيذ والتصنيع وانتهاء بعملية التسويق والدعم الفني في مرحلة مابعد البيع ، ولكن من وجهات نظر خاصة بعملية التصنيع نفسها ( جودة المنتج ) . 


▪ تصميم وتطوير المنتج Product Development and Design: 

يقوم المهندس الصناعي بتصميم المنتج ودراسة موثوقيته وتكلفته وقابليته للإنتاج. بالإضافة إلى اختيار المواد وعوامله الإنسانية ودراسة متغيرات المواصفات ووضع القواعد القياسية والتوصيف. 


▪ الإنتاج Production وعمليات الإنتاج Production Process 

تهتم الهندسة الصناعية بتصميم عمليات الإنتاج الأساسية المثلي للقيام بالعملية الإنتاجية وتشمل: 

1- دراسة قرار الإنتاج أو الشراء لجزء أو أجزاء من المنتج. 
2- دراسة عمليات الإنتاج واختيار العملية الإنتاجية المناسبة. 
3- دراسة وتحليل العمل وأزمنته القياسية . 
4- التخطيط لعمليات الإنتاج وتسلسلها المنطقي ووضع جداول تسلسل العمليات ومخططات مسار حركة الإنتاج والتجميع . 
5- دراسة وسائل الفحص وضبط الجودة ووضع أساليب مخططات الرقابة وأخذ العينات. 
6- تحديد الكميات المطلوبة من المادة الخام والعمالة وذلك باستخدام الطرق التجريبية والتحليلية والمحاكاة. 
7- اختيار المعدات والأدوات ومعدات المناولة ونظمها. 


ومن ضمن مهام الهندسة الصناعية عمليات التخطيط وجدولة ومراقبة الإنتاج من خلال : 

1- تحديد أساليب الرقابة على جودة المنتج. 
2- وضع جداول الإنتاج . 
3- مراقبة مخزون المواد الأولية والمنتجات النهائية. 
4- التخطيط لإيجاد معدلات الإنتاج بواسطة طرق التخطيط على المدى المتوسط . 
5-  تحديد أساليب الرقابة على الإنتاج وأداء العمالة. 


▪ تصميم موقع العمل Workplace Design 

من أولويات الهندسة الصناعية تولي مسؤولية : 

1- تحليل واختيار الموقع الأمثل للمصنع أو العمل أو مكان الخدمة ، بناء على المعطيات من خلال تحليل نقاط القوة ونقاط الضعف . 
2- تصميم خطوط الإنتاج وتنظيمها وترتيبها بالشكل الذي يحقق جودة العمل والمنتج ، من خلال تخطيط حركة الإنتاج ومواقعها. 
3- تحليل توازن خطوط الإنتاج والتجميع. 
4- تحديد مراكز العمل والأنشطة المساندة للإنتاج .
5- تحديد متطلبات المبنى وخدماته ومنافعه لعمليات الإنتاج والعوامل الإنسانية ومتطلبات السلامة. 
6- تحديد متطلبات الصيانة للمعدات والأدوات والموقع. 

▪ أبحاث التسويق Marketing Research: 

دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية للإنتاج الصناعي حيث يتم تقدير كل من التكلفة وحجم السوق بالإضافة إلى حساب طاقة المصنع وربحية المشروع الصناعي. وكذلك دراسة المتغيرات في مواصفات المنتج ومن ثم وضع قواعد لتقييس هذه المواصفات وتبسيطها.. ​
*بعض إهتمامات المهندس الصناعى الحديثة *

▪ العلوم الانسانية 
هذا الموضوع يجعل الهندسة الصناعية منفردة نوعا ما عن باقى إختصاصات أو مجالات الهندسة. يجتاز المهندس الصناعى بعض الدروس فى علم النفس و علم الإجتماع حتى يساعدهم على فهم مواضيع مثل إدارة البشر وأيضا تساعدهم مثل هذه الدراسات على فهم كيفيّة التعامل مع هذه المسائل.ومن مساحات الإهتمام الأخر للمهندسين الصناعيين هو تحديد كم عدد العمّال أو الناس المطلوبين؟ وهل هذا العمل أو هذه الوظيفة مناسبة لعامل من البشر ؟وهل العملية آمنة؟ ما هى درجة الدفع التى يجب أن تُمنح لهذا العمل؟ هل يتطلّب العمل مزيدامن التدريب للعاملين ؟ وهل هناك تواصل جيّد بين الإدارة والعاملين؟

▪ إحتياجات القوّة العاملة
لفهم إحتياجات القوّة العاملة يجب أن يفهم المهندس الصناعى بطريقة كبيرة دراسة الوقت , دراسة الحركة ( حركة العاملين وغيرها.).ومن خلال سياسة الشركة فى وضع نماذج أداء العمل يتم إختيار واحدة.

▪ دراسة الحركة
كل عمل أو عمليّة يمكن تقسيمها إلى عناصر عمل أساسيّة , وقد وجدت عائلة جلبريث أن هذه الحركات الـ 17.تحتاج إلى الوقت الدقيق المطلوب لإتمام كل حركة ، والذي لايمكن أن يتغيّر.
إن القواعد التى تستخدم فى دراسة الحركة تحاول مساعدة الشخص أو العامل حركة متوازنة ومتزامنة.مثال: لا يجب إستعمال دوّاسة القدم إلا عندما يجلس العامل. كذلك يجب أن تكون بيئة العمل أو العمّال مناسبة وجيدة حتى تصلح لكفاءة العمل،مثلا يجب أن تكون الأدوات مثبّتة لإزالة .

وللإبقاء على الشركة في حدود المنافسة الحقيقية لابد من مواصلة زيادة سعة الإنتاج و أيضا تقليل التكلفة ، لذلك فإن الهندسة الصناعية تأتى بالجديد من التحسينات و التطوير في العمل بشكل مستمر وعلى مدار وقت العمل كوسيلة لبقائها في دائرة المنافسة الفعالة .

▪ دراسة الوقت
توفر الهندسة الصناعيّة معيار أو ميزان عادل مُحتمل لكل عمليّة، وبدون وجود معيار محدّد سوف تجد الشركات صعوبة فى تحديد المصطلح المعروف بـ Lead-time على منتجاتها .
وعن طريق التقديرات فإنّ 12% من تكلفة الشركة الكليّة يأتى من العمالة المباشرة وهناك 43% من التكلفة تأتى من سعر أو تكلفة المادّة ويذهب ال 45% الباقون فى الـ overhead. 

إن المقاييس سيتم وضعها لكل جزء أو شىء فى الشركة ليس فقط العمليات التى تقوم بها العمالة المباشرة, وسوف تكون الهندسة الصناعيّة مشاركة أيضا فى تحليل ووضع المقاييس لشُغل المكاتب أيضا.ويتم صرف الوقت الكافي لدراسة الحسابات التي تسببها التأخيرات التى لا يمكن تجنّبها . 

إن الوقت الضائع أو المبدّد كمثال : فى البحث عن الأدوات لن يوضع فى المعايير النهائيّة، والتوقّع سيكون على أساس أن مكان العمل سيكون مصمّما ليكون ملاءما للعمل و سيكون خالى من أى مظاهر للتبديد، وبوضع معايير فعّالة,تتمكن الشركة من تحديد ما إذا كانت عدد القوّة العاملة مناسبة للعام القادم. وقبل تأسيس المعايير يجب أن تكون الشركة ملمّة بالسعة الحالية والإحتياجات إلى مساعدة إضافيّة. ​


----------



## حسن عمر (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وأسأل الله لك بالتوفيق والسداد


----------



## نسمة محمد عبدالغنى (12 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رائع جزاء الله خير:20:


----------



## e_mba (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جهد مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندسه ليى (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على التوضيح
تحياتي..


----------



## بيت لحم (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع شائك*

موضوع هام وشائك لحد الان بشأن الهندسة الصناعية , حيث ان الهندسة الصناعية ما زالت تعاني من عدم فهمها من قبل الكثيرين, رغم انه قيل بان بعض الدول (الخليجية تحديدا) تفهم الهندسة الصناعية الا انها في الحقيقة تجهلها ويواجه بعض الزملاء بارباب العمل يقولون : ما هي الهندسة الصناعية؟ وماذا تفعل ؟ ؟؟؟ الله يلطف بنا


----------



## ضياء الحق (20 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## alishtain (30 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رائع و مميز 

سأنقله لصديقي المتحير في التخصص الهندسي المناسب له .


----------



## Mohamed.Gado (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المصمم الصناعى (8 نوفمبر 2008)

أخى العزيز 
أشكرك على هذا الموضوع القيم 

ولكن هل تستطيع أن تذكر لى ما الفرق بين قسم الهندسة الصناعية بكليات الهندسة 
وقسم التصميم الصناعى بكلية الفنون التطبيقية 
فقد أدرجت ضمن موضوعك العديد من الوظائف التى هى من صميم تخصصنا ( مصمم صناعى ) وألصقتها بتخصص الهندسة الصناعية فأرجو من سيادتكم توضيح هذا الفرق والتعمق ودراسة تخصص التصميمم الصناعى قبل الرد.

وأرحب بالحوار بينى وبين أى عضو من أعضاء المنتدى فيما يخص التعرف على تخصص التصميم الصناعى الذى هو عصب الحياة الصناعية المعاصرة فى جميع دول العالم .
ولكم منى وافر الإحترام والتقدير


----------



## صناعي1 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

المصمم الصناعى قال:


> أخى العزيز
> أشكرك على هذا الموضوع القيم
> 
> ولكن هل تستطيع أن تذكر لى ما الفرق بين قسم الهندسة الصناعية بكليات الهندسة
> ...


 
أولا ارحب بك اخي المصمم الصناعي.

بشكل عام لا توجد خطوط فاصلة بين التخصصات في كل فروع العلم و خصوصا في مجال الهندسة. بالتالي قد تشمل بعض التعريفات للهندسة الصناعية شيئا من التصميم الصناعي او هندسة الانتاج او حتى الهندسة التصنيعية و ما يحدث هو ليس الصاق الاشياء بالهندسة الصناعية او غيرها. وانما هو اجتهاد اشخاص تحكمه طبيعة التدريس و طبيعة بيئة العمل.

و حبذا لو تعطينا فكرة عامة عن التصميم الصناعي.


----------



## مهووس الهندسة (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا موضوع فريد من نوعة في وصف التخصص ولكن هل هناك قبول واسع لخريج القسم وما راي الاخوة في خريج جامعة الملك خالد


----------



## عبدالجليل الوافي (2 يوليو 2009)

*وهذه بعض النصائح الهامة لكل مهندس صناعي يريد أن يكون مهندسا ناجحا *
لقد أصبح من الضروري أن نطور أنفسنا كمهندسين صناعيين ينتظرنا مستقبل واعد بإذن الله،،،

ومن أهم المهارات التي يجب أن نستوعبها:
مهارة الحس الهندسي :


◄ " لا ينفع مهندس ليس عنده حس هندسي " .


◄الحس الهندسي : هو كيفيه تحويل مشكله ما إلى مسألة حسابية يمكن التعامل معها هندسيا , و أن تمتلك حسن تقدير و حسن تصرف في الظروف المختلفة , وأن تكون عينك وأذنك مدربة علي إلتقاط ما هو غير مألوف فمثلا : إذا كان عندك حس هندسي تستطيع أذنك أن تميز صوت Processor أو صوت Hard disk عند تشغيل جهاز الكمبيوتر .


ما هي وظيفتك كمهندس صناعي ؟ 


إن الوظيفة الحقيقية للمهندس الصناعي هي حل مشاكل الناس الفنيه في تخصصه و هذا لا يأتي إلا بتكامل الفكر و الأدوات . 


أما الفكر : فهو الأسلوب الهندسي أو الطرق الهندسية ( الذي يعتمد على الخبره الهندسية من قياس عملي و تحليلي ) في جمع البيانات الهندسية اللازمة لحل المشكلة .


و الأدوات : و هى :


1- المعلومات التطبيقية ( مواصفات - معادلات ) .


2-الوسائل الاقتصادية (في المال والوقت ) .


3- أدوات القياس اللازمة للعمل .


وهذه الأشياء ( الفكر والأدوات ) تعتبر البنية الأساسية للمهندس وعن طريق هذه البنية الأساسية ومع توفيق الله أولاً يستطيع المهندس أن يترجم الهندسة إلى تصميمات وأعمال يستفيد منها الناس وان لم يستكمل المهندس هذه البنية الأساسية فيجب أن يبحث عنها ليستكملها .


إذن الأسلوب الهندسي الصحيح هو التأكد أولا من المشكلة ثم جمع بيانات و قياسات عنها و منها ( باستخدام أدوات وطرق فنيه ) ثم تسجيلها ثم تبدأ في معالجة المشكلة هندسيا ( بعد حصر المشكلة في منطقه ضيقة ) و تتحرى أن يكون الحل من لمشكله قليل التكلفة ويعطى خدمه مناسبة لمده كافية .


مشاكل غير هندسية لابد منها 


في أثناء تأديتك لعملك كمهندس ستقابل بعض المشاكل الغير هندسية تحتاج منك لمعالجه مثل المشاكل الروتينية في الإدارة التي تعمل معها أو بعض المشاكل مع بعض الفنين أو الغير متخصصين أو التعامل مع إدارات ليست على المستوى الفني المناسب أو المستوى الإداري المناسب أو التعامل مع الزبائن ومعالجه هذه المشاكل تحتاج منك الثبات على (1) تقيمك لمشاكل العمل. (2) وادآءك الفني. (3) الاستمرار في العمل .


و لكن هذا لا يكفي فالأمر يحتاج إلى سياسة للأمور و تكتسب هذه السياسة من استشارة المهندسين الكبار في التخصص و أهل الخبرة في نفس المجال والزملاء المتزنين ولذا داوم باستمرار على تحسين علاقتك بالإدارات العليا وتوسيع دائرة اتصالاتك واستعن بالله دائما و كن صاحب أخلاق طيبة وتحترم الناس ( و لو اختلفت معهم ) يحبك الناس و يعاونوك .


بقيت نقطة هامة يجب لا تنساها ألا و هى لا تظن انك ممكن أن تصل إلى قمة العمل الهندسي في فتره قصيرة فالطريق طويل و فيه مشاكل كثيرة غير هندسية و يحتاج إلى كياسة و صبر باستمرار .





و هناك بعض النصائح لكى تكتسب خبرات جديده باستمرار في تخصصك وهى :


1-حاول باستمرار الاشتراك وبجديه تامة في اى أعمال هندسية كبيرة في تخصصك ولو لمجرد اكتساب خبره في تخصصك ولا تنظر للمادة .


2- حاول التعرف على الخبرات الهندسيه الكبيره فى تخصصك (مهندسين - فنيين قدامى - دكاتره فى التخصص ) وداوم على استشارتهم وزيارتهم باستمرار وكذلك نقابه المهندسين وتابع نشاطاتها (انما العلم بالتعلم ومن اهل الخبرة ) .


3- داوم على زيارة المشاريع المنفذة في تخصصك كلما امكن و كذلك زيارة مراكز البحث العلمي (عن طريقه الاصدقاء ) و مراكز براءة الاختراعات للتعرف على التقدم المهندس في التخصص .


4- ضروره متابعه سوق المعدات المحلي و الورش ( انواع - اسعار ) المتصلة بتخصصك و ضرورة معرفه أسعار السلع الهندسية وقيم الخدمات الهندسية .


5- ضروره اتقان لغه اجنبيه تساعدك على الاطلاع المستمر على الكتالوجات والنشرات الخاصه بالشركات الاجنبيه .


6- تابع باستمرار المجلات الهندسيه المتصله بتخصصك .


7- كن على صله بالشركات المعروفه محليا وخارجيا ( ان امكن) في تخصصك وكون علاقات وصلات معهم .


8- تابع باستمرار الكتب في تخصصك وليكن لك كتاب واحد كل سنه تنتهي منه و احتفظ بالمراجع في تخصصك لانها تنفع جدا عند الاحتياج .


9- واخيرا داوم على تسجيل المعلومات والرسومات التى ترسمها والتى تحصل عليها اثناء عملك وقم بحفظها بطريقه منظمه ولا تكسل ابدا في حفظها وتسجيلها وستعرف قيمه ذلك اذا داومت على جمع المعلومات الهندسيه لسنوات عده .


كيف تثبت وجودك كمهندس ؟ 


اول شئ يجب ان تراعية لكى يحترمك الناس ان تكون ذو خلق وان يكون مظهرك يدل على مهنتك وبالاخص في اثناء العمل فيكون لك لباس خاص بالعمل يراعى ظروف البيئه للمكان و يحقق مبادءي السلامه مع احتفاظك بأدوات القياس الرئيسيه معك في تحركك لاستخدامها في الواقع .


ودائما تتحلى بالصدق والامانه والكياسه في التعامل مع الكبير والصغير فيحترمك الناس ولا تهين احد ولكن عرف بخطأه بعد التأكد من ذلك وصحح له تصرفه (بينك وبينه ان امكن) وكن دائما ناصحا امين للجميع واياك والاختلاف مع المهندسين الاخرين امام الناس فانه يشمت الناس فيك وفيهم .


ولاتمن على الناس بقدراتك فهذة اهم اسباب انقلاب الناس عليك وكرهم لك .


اما من ناحيه العمل فيجب ان تكون صاحب تخصص و يجب ان تستعين بالفنى المناسب الذى ينفذ لك ما تريد حسب الرسم و المواصفات المطلوبه ، ويجب ان تعرف تقيس عمله خطوه بخطوه حتى تتم الخطوات التنفيذيه بالطريق الموجوده فتاتى باذن الله بالنتيجه المرجوه للعمل .


ويجب ان تراعي موضوع القراءه باستمرار في تخصصك وتراقب الاتجاهات الحديثة في تخصصك وتقارنها بما وصل اليه مجتمعك الذي تعيش فيه من الاستفاده من هذه الاتجاهات الجديده هذا بدون الاضرار بقواعده ( من دين وعادات وتقاليد وبيئه واقتصاد ) و أهم الأشياء فى أدائك للعمل هو أن تقسم العمل الذى تود أن تقوم به هندسيا الى هدف واضح للعمل (تصميم-دراسه -مشكله -صيانه معده ...وهكذا ) ثم تجمع المعلومات الفنيه الاوليه من العمل نفسه بقياسات واقعيه وبمعلومات دقيقه فيخرج عندك صوره دقيقه عن المشكله ثم تحدد خطوات حلها ( بعد مقارنه الطرق المختلفه للحل ).كل خطوه تدرسها منفصله وهكذا حتى تصل بنظام الى الحل الأمثل .


وأما اذا كنت فى هيئه أو مصنع او اداره فان فهمك لحقيقه المطلوب منك كمهندس فى هذه الوظيفه فى هذا المصنع أو الأداره و اتباعك لسياسه ثابته فى التعامل مع الناس وفهم الظاهر منهم والباطن وأجعل دائما سياستك ( والتى جربناها ووجدناها ناجحه ) كالآتى :


1- أداء العمل بهدوء (وبدون اعلانات) .
2- عدم الاختلاط الكثير بالناس أثناء العمل وحصر الكلام فى العمل قدر الامكان .
3- أكتسب خبره بتكتم وساعد الجميع قدر الامكان ولا تعاد أحدا فإن الذى يكيد لك يقع كيده فى نحره باذن الله. 


الصراع في العمل 


اعلم أن أهم مشاكل العاملين فى الادارات والهيئات والمصانع والمشروعات هى الصراع المستمر ويأتى هذا الصراع عاده من اختلاف أهداف الناس فهذا يريد منصب المدير وهذا يريد علاوه سريعه (بدون أستحقاق ) وهذا يريد بدل سفر ( بدون أستحقاق ) و هذا يريد ان لا تنجح فى عملك وهذا يريد أن تفشل وينجح هو وهذا يتبع فلان وشلته فيأخذ ترقيه وهذا له واسطه وسيرسل فى بعثه وهو لا يستحقها وهكذا ... وذلك لأن النفوس
نادرا ما تكون مستويه وذات خلق مستقيم وعاده ما يرغب الناس فى الوصول الى أهدافهم بدون مرااعاه للأخلاق والأصول والقوانين الا من رحم الله وقليل ما هم فما موقفك أنت من ذلك ؟ 


الحقيقه أنه اذا اتضح هدفك و ارتبط بالله باستمرار فإنك حتما ستمر من هذه المشاكل وان كان مع بعض الخدوش وكلها فى صالحك وليكن هدفك باستمرار الحصول على خبره ومعلومات أكثر فى تخصصك وما يلزم ذلك من معرفه كيفيه قياده الفنيين والعمال .ومطلوب منك أن تفهم حقيقه وظيفتك (هل مطلوب ان تعمل كمهندس أم المطلوب شىء آخر ) ومطلوب منك أن تفهم ظاهر الناس وباطنهم وأن تعرف كيف تتعامل معهم ومع ارتباطك بالله باستمرار ووضوح هدفك ستمر ان شاء الله من كل هذه المشاكل . فهل أدركت هذه النقطه ؟


كيف تدير عملك 


أعلم أيها المهندس أن الأعمال الهندسيه لا تتم الا بوجود فريق هندسي متكامل وبدون هذا الفريق لايمكن ان يتم عمل هندسي متكامل و يكون موقعك في هذا الفريق هو الإعداد المتكامل للأعمال (من رسومات - وقياسات - وجمع معلومات - ودراسات ) ومن ثم الإشراف على التنفيذ هذه الأعمال الهندسيه بواسطة الفريق فلا تخالف السنن وتنتقص من فريقك (أو تلغيه) وأسس عملك على أسس تتم وتوفق إن شاء الله .


كيف تتعامل مع فريق العمل


أخى المهندس ان التعامل مع الفنيين والعمال يحتاج أن تحترمهم وتعطيهم حقوقهم قدر الإمكان ( وبحدود معينه ) فيحترموك ويطيعوك ولا تبين أخطائهم للناس فيكرهوك ولاتخف منهم فانهم لن يؤدوا عملا جيدا بدونك ( طالما أنك عادلا متقنا لعملك ) ولا تغفل عن متابعه أعمالهم ومراجعه قياستهم فى كل وقت ولاتقبل "تمام يافندم " الا بعد المراجعه الدقيقه وكافئهم على حسن أعمالهم ولاتؤنبهم كثيرا على أخطائهم ولكن سجلها لهم بينك وبينهم ولاتتركهم يؤخروك عن تسليم الاعمال فى ميعادها واضطرهم الى ذلك أو إستبدلهم أن عطلوك عمدا عن أداء عملك فى الوقت المناسب واستعن بالله ولا تعجز والله معك .


بعض النصائح الضرورية : 


1- لا تقم بعملين في وقت واحد فتفقد التركيز على الاثنين .
2- لا ترهق نفسك لان الأعمال الهندسية تحتاج لإنسان مرتب ذهنيا وليس مرهق ذهنيا وعضلياً ، واذا أرهقت فلا تستمر في العمل حتى تستريح ذهنيا وعضليا .
3- لا تتردد في إعادة عمل لا يوافق الشروط والمواصفات فان من الناس إذا أخطأت يجعلك تعيد العمل مرة أخري .
4- لا تستهين بملاحظات الناس .
5- لا تطلع الناس (غير فريقك) على تفاصيل عملك إلا في الضرورة .
6 تعلم الإصرار على الأصول التي ذكرناها حتى تقوم بأعمال هندسية حقيقية .
7- باستمرار استعن بكراس أو كشكول لتدون فية ملاحظاتك حتى تضبط أعمالك .
8- كن مع الله يكن معك


----------



## شهبندر (26 يوليو 2009)

جمييييييييل الموضوع والمداخلات


----------



## ايمن عبد الحكيم (27 يوليو 2009)

مشكرون اخوانى على ه\ه المجهود الرائع و لكنى احب اضيف ملحوظه بسيطه و هيه الهندسه الصناعيه تعرف فى العالم و بالأخص فى مصر بأسم (هندسة الأنتاج و التصميم الميكانيكى)(production engineering and design mechanics ) حيث انا خرج ها القسم


----------



## Eng.MQandeel (31 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا التعريف باسهاب 
وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.Salwa (10 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووور على هذا التعريف لهذا القسم الذي لا يعرفه الكثير لا يحترمه البعض(بسبب عدم المعرفة الكافيه )
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو خاالد (17 أغسطس 2009)

بصراحه الهندسه الصناعية مجال شيق للدراسه والبحث واستفدت انا شخصيا منه كثيرا في حياتي عامه 
ولكن الى الآن الكثير يجهل هذا التخصص المحبب الي


----------



## المهندس البطة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

حياكم الله جميعا

اعتقد ان هذا القسم بدا بالظهور والتفوق حسب ردود خريجين قسم الهندسة الصناعية الذين يعملون في الداخل والخارج...

تحياتي لكم


----------



## qazasq2002 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلامـ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير وياريت ممكن توضحلنا ماعلاقة الهندسة الصناعية بالذات بالادارة الهندسية
وشكرا


----------



## nasemm (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم على معلوماتك القيمة وننتظر جديدك .....كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## عدي علي (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## محمود البطة (28 يناير 2010)

الله يحيكم جميعا
تحياتي لكم فردا فردا


----------



## شـــووووق (16 مايو 2010)

ياليت تعطيني معلومات أكثر لاني أريد أعمل بحث عن هذا الموضوع ......
وياليت المعومات تكون من ناحية ارتباط الهندسة الصناعية بالاقتصاد ......
مثل تاثيرها على الاقتصاد ( ايجابي أو سلبي ) وهل هي تتطبق في السعودية واين .......


----------



## Engineer.sultan (17 مايو 2010)

تقبل مروري ولكن اريد معرفة علاقة الهندسة بانواع الهندسة الاخرى وعلى حسب دراستي وممارستي لهذا المجال هي خليط من انواع الهندسة الاخرى واعطيكم مثال:

تطرقنا في دراستنا للدوائر الكهربائة بأنواعها وهي مأخوذه من الهندسة الكهربائية
كذالك تطرقنا على الداينمك والاستاتيك الورش التحضيرية في كورسين مطولة وكانت من ضمن خطة الهندسة الميكانيكية..
عرجنا على الرسم الهندسي بأنواعة في ثلاث كورسات والكورس الاخير عن الاوتوكاد بالاضافة الى علم المواد وهذا ماخوذ من الهندسة المدنية
وفي مجال التخصص درسنا الامن الصناعي والادارة الصناعية والتلوث الصناعي
بالاضافة الى المحاكاة والبرمجة..
سؤالي لماذا اجد جهل عامر بهذا التخصص على العلم انه من اوائل العلوم في امريكا واليابان ...
وتقبلوا مروري...


----------



## البرنس311 (30 مايو 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## م محمود مهران (26 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## eng.ibtihal (10 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ...الهندسة صناعية من أكثر أقسام الهندسة متعة ..


----------

